# And it gets worse



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

I've taken so many punches to the gut in such a short space of time I am literally reeling. 

Two weeks ago my STBXW told me she'd hooked up with an "old school friend" via Facebook. Then she told me he was taking her to France for a long weekend, but it isn't something I should worry about because "I've already done it, and he's just a mate who scratches my itch". 

Now he's a regular round my old house, doing little jobs, but that again is ok because "we only do it when you've got the kids, otherwise he sleeps on the sofa to protect them from what's going on". How sensitive and classy. 

Following a string of text messages she sent me at 4 am on Sunday, he "may or may not now be my boyfriend, I don't know", that "marriages end and I need to grow up", and my personal favourite, "I will always love you". 

My head is completely and utterly screwed now.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy cow - excuse me for saying this but what a b***h! You need to lay it out for her what your boundaries are. You are no longer married and you dont need to hear about her sex life. You are not her girlfriend that wants to hear details. She needs to respect you enough to understand that while she thinks she is ready to move on, you are still dealing with the emotional loss of your marriage.


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

"I will always love you"

My STBXW says that. I hate it. I find it insulting and disingenuous. Every time she says it I feel like she is just trying to take my anger away and soften me up so that I don't clobber her in the divorce.

Sleeping on the couch? Has divorce been filed yet? In most divorce petitions and temporary orders it says something about members of the opposite sex sleeping over when children are present. He shouldn't be sleeping over when they are there, period.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

File for divorce and have her served.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> File for divorce and have her served.


Agree!!!!!! 

Take a few videos first, of him living in your house, sleeping on the couch. You know, court-worthy photos.


----------



## gearhead65 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you want to screw with her head. Agree with her, and don't respond to text messages. If I got a "I will always love you" text, letting it hang out there for ever will kill her. Stop making yourself available to be abused. In fact go find one of your old girlfriends on facebook and have a ball!

GearHead


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> File for divorce and have her served.


:iagree:

With a big EFF YOU.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah go and file papers if you have not already and save those txt messages for court. What a B****. Dont make yourself available to her at all and do not let her see that it is bothering you. They love to do whatever they can to keep you somewhat emotionally attached.


----------



## Cheesy (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus mate, these women find it so eay to move on...they say they want to be alone but the truth is they can't be alone and look to replace you/us immediately whils twe are left in a big pile of ****!

I got 'I will always be there for you x' the other day...er...in what respect!

Hang in there pal, easy to say but try not to let it get you down


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

The Count said:


> I've taken so many punches to the gut in such a short space of time I am literally reeling.
> 
> Two weeks ago my STBXW told me she'd hooked up with an "old school friend" via Facebook. Then she told me he was taking her to France for a long weekend, but it isn't something I should worry about because "I've already done it, and he's just a mate who scratches my itch".
> 
> ...



Run to the court house and dont stop !!!!

Sounds like she is the one that needs to grow up...I would not contact her or talk unless its business....Get rid of her pronto !!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

You deserve better, and you may not see it now...but you just dodged a bullet in heels. In time she will see. What kind of man sleeps over on a couch when children recently facing all this? She is not cool at all...but she got big ones, a lot of men would have her holding her teeth in one hand ;o(


----------

